# Barrett-Jackson Scottsdale auction



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone else notice that there were not too many GTOs for sale at the recent Barrett-Jackson auctions? Enough with the bow-ties, especially the Corvettes.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No surprises there! Pontiacs will never be as popular as Chevrolets, for the same reason that Sierra Nevada Pale Ale will never be as popular as Bud Lite. All a matter of taste. Some of us have it, but most of us don't!!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I watched a good bit of it and I didn't see any GTOs but they probably came across when I wasn't looking.

I only recall seeing a twin set of Solstices and the US NAVY Bonneville ambulance that transported JFK. 

I never recall seeing so many Corvettes up for auction as I did at this event. 

I am headed to the Atlantic City Auction at the end of Feb. Many times the cars that sell on BJ end up there. They must go from Auction to Auction for a flipping.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Saw a nice 70 Jude sell for some good money.......


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I watched a good bit of it and I didn't see any GTOs but they probably came across when I wasn't looking.
> 
> I only recall seeing a twin set of Solstices and the US NAVY Bonneville ambulance that transported JFK.
> 
> ...


I saw a '68 go for $62K. I believe it was "out of the collection" of Alice Cooper. I know in the past years, the GTO's were being auctioned during commercials. The car that started the muscle car era gets the least amount of respect.. How many mustangs did we see?????? Year after year....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I was also surprised at how few GTOs were sold .I checked the listing and there were only 16 GTOs for sale in the whole auction,not one 64 or 65. Maybe people are keeping them since Pontiac is no more. I do like the 1st and 2nd gen Corvettes alot anything after those years not so much- the 63 Corvette body with the twin turbo LS7 putting out over 1000hp looked like a very fun ride. As for the Camaros- keep em. I do buy Sierra Nevada more than any Bud product. I also thought the 61 Impala with the 12 cylinder BMW motor and drive line was a very well built car. I am stunned at how many people have 100k+ to throw at a car. What the hell do you do with it then? Drive it down to the local burger joint??


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

crustysack said:


> I also thought the 61 Impala with the 12 cylinder BMW motor and drive line was a very well built car. I am stunned at how many people have 100k+ to throw at a car. What the hell do you do with it then? Drive it down to the local burger joint??


It's the 5, 50, 500 analogy, if I have $10 million, what is $100K? Or for Hendrick, if I have $1billion? Hendrick will buy a car at BJ and never drive it or look at it again, just has his people pick it up and throw it into his collection.
Honestly, what do you do with the car when it's done? We have very few shows here, and when it's 90+ degrees, I'm not hanging out in a parking lot for the day, I'm not a show guy. So my cars sit or go to autozone as parts runners. I think it's all the fun of the build..
I saw a few GTO's go across the block, they weren't huge money. With the super high end cars getting TV time, BJ figured out what the viewing audience wants to see, and it's not $20K GTOs, Chevelles, Camaro's or the like. They air high ticket items, which some still go cheap=not for me, but for people with money, lol.. It was cool to see Rick Hendrick pick up a few rides, all at $100K each.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Did the prices seem to be higher than the previous two years? It's just shocking how the market has tanked.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the prices were DEFINITELY higher than last 2 years although all the craziness takes place on Saturday. the first 2 days had some very good values ,and I also saw a ton of cars sell for "less than it cost to restore it"
Could be a good sign for the economy when the millionaires are spending silly money like this


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well there was a 67 hardtop that went for 49k and a 68 convertible that went for 68k and a 69 convertible that went for 42k wasnt to bad for the gto's this time around.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

jetstang said:


> It's the 5, 50, 500 analogy, if I have $10 million, what is $100K? Or for Hendrick, if I have $1billion? Hendrick will buy a car at BJ and never drive it or look at it again, just has his people pick it up and throw it into his collection.
> Honestly, what do you do with the car when it's done? We have very few shows here, and when it's 90+ degrees, I'm not hanging out in a parking lot for the day, I'm not a show guy. So my cars sit or go to autozone as parts runners. I think it's all the fun of the build..
> I saw a few GTO's go across the block, they weren't huge money. With the super high end cars getting TV time, BJ figured out what the viewing audience wants to see, and it's not $20K GTOs, Chevelles, Camaro's or the like. They air high ticket items, which some still go cheap=not for me, but for people with money, lol.. It was cool to see Rick Hendrick pick up a few rides, all at $100K each.



I worked on a business deal with Rick Hendrick about 20 years ago. He was a real "car guy" and definitely drove all of his cars, especially the classics. He got into classic cars through his Dad. Anytime an muscle car was taken by one of his car dealerships in trade for a new car, his Father took the car and restored it. When I worked with Hendrick, he must've had 100 cars that his Dad had redone. He's rich, but a nice guy.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, it would be nice to get back to the crazy high prices. Who knows how many cars were saved just because the bucks were there.

I've seen some local cars, like AMX, going really cheap still. If I only had the space


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

ppurfield001 said:


> I worked on a business deal with Rick Hendrick about 20 years ago. He was a real "car guy" and definitely drove all of his cars, especially the classics. He got into classic cars through his Dad. Anytime an muscle car was taken by one of his car dealerships in trade for a new car, his Father took the car and restored it. When I worked with Hendrick, he must've had 100 cars that his Dad had redone. He's rich, but a nice guy.


Yeah, he is a great guy. He bought a few vettes, 1 was a restomod, nice. I was saying with all he's got going on with racing, he's kinda busy.. Ron Pratt is the big ticket guy there, I think he write's it all off through his business. Prices did seam higher than the last few years.


----------

